# Need help with Winstrol/Test



## sofock (Sep 11, 2012)

Im about to take winstrol depot because im done bulking up, but i heard that you need to take testosterone with it, im going to buy clomid and nolvadex soon, but i dont know when should i start taking clomid with nolvadex together, and how much a day should i take. i would be doing a 6 week cycle of 100ml every other day of winstrol and because i dont want to get to big, im only doing 500ml of test per week. any suggestions would help. thanks!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 11, 2012)

My only suggestion is to stay on top of the injection sterility with water based winny.I have a cyst in my chest because of it. 

My pct is always 300 mg clomid day one 100 mg Ed for the remainder of that week. Then 50 mg Ed for the following two weeks. I also use hcg in my pct. I don't use nolva during pct.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 11, 2012)

sofock said:


> Im about to take winstrol depot because im done bulking up, but i heard that you need to take testosterone with it, im going to buy clomid and nolvadex soon, but i dont know when should i start taking clomid with nolvadex together, and how much a day should i take. i would be doing a 6 week cycle of 100ml every other day of winstrol and because i dont want to get to big, im only doing 500ml of test per week. any suggestions would help. thanks!




You don't need test to do winny


I love the people who say "I don't want to get big"--on a bulk??


----------



## bamafan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> You don't need test to do winny
> 
> 
> I love the people who say "I don't want to get big"--on a bulk??


You don't need test to do winny?  really?  can someone do oral winny with no test and be fine?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 11, 2012)

Oral winstrol is hard on your liver!  I would use injectable, both are 17 alkylated, so you could ingest the injectable as well. 

What are your goals?


----------



## sofock (Sep 12, 2012)

Im pretty sure i need testosterone with winstrol, well at least everyone has said that. Instead of doing 500mg a week of test, im only doing 250mg, because i dont want gyno and i dont wanna get huge. My goal is to get really cut, with an 6-8 pack and my pecks perfectly form. But i still would like to know when should i start taking nolvadex and clomid and how much mg each and for how long


----------



## bamafan11 (Sep 13, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Oral winstrol is hard on your liver! I would use injectable, both are 17 alkylated, so you could ingest the injectable as well.
> 
> What are your goals?



I was gonna do a small test cycle but was told a small amount of test is not worth the gains.  So I am thinking of just doing oral winny for a while with a prohormone.  But you said the oral winny is hard on the liver and you can ingest the injectable, is that easier on the liver?  You can't ingest injectable test, i read you can't.  Been learning about all this and it's alot to take in but very interesting.  thanks


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2012)

Winny on its own with a PH?  That sounds awesome.  Test burns fat and is dose related so your low dose run will not burn more fat or put on less mass.  Diet is what adds mass or cuts fat, AAS just makes the diet and training work faster.


----------

